# Small black dots on Paph. Michael Koopowitz



## Ernesto (Apr 21, 2020)

Can anyone ID what these small black dots are on my MK’s leaves? I noticed them on the side of the leaf closest to the lights, so is this possibly a reaction to more light?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 23, 2020)

i very much doubt thats anything significant


----------

